# New Solar Handcrank Waterproof Flashlight Review



## soggybottomboy (Jul 4, 2012)

I found this flashlight on Amazon.com and thought it was pretty cool. It is charged by the sun or hand cranking. The flashlight is waterproof, can be submerged to 30 feet, but also floats. A great item to have in your camping or bug out bag.

Check out my YouTube review video.



Here is the link to the product on Amazon.com


----------

